# Firewall



## Engagement (31. Juli 2001)

Hallo.
Welche Firewall benutzt ihr wenn ihr online geht?
Welche ist empfehlenswert?
MFG


----------



## Dunsti (31. Juli 2001)

die Frage, welche Firewall empfehlenswert ist hängt wohl immer davon ab, wie sensibel die Daten auf Deinem Rechner sind.
Es gibt Firewalls in allen "Größen und Farben", und man kann pauschal sagen: je besser umso teurer umso komplizierter.

Ich persönlich benutze ZoneAlarm. Ist zwar sicherlich nicht die beste Firewall, aber dafür ist es Freeware, relativ leicht zu konfigurieren und für meine Verhältnisse reichts.  

gibt's unter http://www.zonelabs.com 

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Engagement (31. Juli 2001)

Hi
ich hab nun @guard - german. Ist bin im großen und ganzen zufrieden damit.


----------

